# Good Wheel Selant ?



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well after having no luck with nanolex, and rarther not having the time or facilities to let the product cure at the right temperature, its time to try something else. i was told id recieve a sample of the new stuff in the post which i thought was great of nanolex but still no sign after 2nd apparant attempt at delivery, was very excited about trying this as i would be able to let it cure in the english weather.

Would colly be any good? Want something thats durable !!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

fk1000p is very good on wheels! i am using opti-seal now and find it works well but couldnt say of durability, havent used it much


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

colinite insulater wax :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant is very good and probably my favourite. But FK1000p is also very good, currently trying out AG HD Wax on my alloys and seems to be doing a decent job too


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

I have Autbrite wheel wax (cherry) but i have been using colly 476


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You may find this interesting:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141715


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Well after having no luck with nanolex, and rarther not having the time or facilities to let the product cure at the right temperature, its time to try something else. i was told id recieve a sample of the new stuff in the post which i thought was great of nanolex but still no sign after 2nd apparant attempt at delivery, was very excited about trying this as i would be able to let it cure in the english weather.
> 
> Would colly be any good? Want something thats durable !!


I'm sure the sample will arrive within the next few days, and since the new Pro is very easy to apply and has no temp restriction I'm sure you'll love it not only for the performance


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> since the new Pro is very easy to apply and has no temp restriction I'm sure you'll love it not only for the performance


The first thing I did when we got the new `family` Verso home was to give the whole car a layer of the new spray sealant, it went on in no time and looked fantastic.
4days and 600miles later through some filthy weather the dirt/grime washed off effortlessly with a ONR wash and looked 100%
Excellent !


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i used to use poorboys but now am won over to Autobrite cheery wheel sealent a good thing is that it polishes as well as seals and is cherry in colour so you can see where it is
top stuff


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> I'm sure the sample will arrive within the next few days, and since the new Pro is very easy to apply and has no temp restriction I'm sure you'll love it not only for the performance


Just got it today !!! Tempted to go try it out now, but its ment to rain all week so i would rarther not just yet.

The product says "Professional Sealant SAMPLE" Am i right in thinking this is for paintwork and not the alloy wheels? Dont want to be applying it on something its not intended for.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been hearing C5 from Gtechniq is meant to be good, I have yet to try it so only going by others opinions....


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> The product says "Professional Sealant SAMPLE" Am i right in thinking this is for paintwork and not the alloy wheels? Dont want to be applying it on something its not intended for.


Wheels no problem :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Just got it today !!! Tempted to go try it out now, but its ment to rain all week so i would rarther not just yet.
> 
> The product says "Professional Sealant SAMPLE" Am i right in thinking this is for paintwork and not the alloy wheels? Dont want to be applying it on something its not intended for.


The Pro is for both the paint and rims! Same is for the other paint/rim sealants we offer, we don't do any "special" products for rims since that usually means they aren't as good or good enough for the paint... you always get the best for both


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

If you try Gtechniq i will be very interested as ive used some of there products and will use no other from now on. so give them a bash and let us know:thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well ill be trying nanolex first before i think about anything else. 


Florian, Do you know of any cleaners which might effect the sealants durability? Already mentioned is hyperwash which fortunately i dont have access to. I have 3 wheel sealants on the go currently including bilberry, diablo wheel gel and espuma revolution. Currently testing all 3 to see which i prefer.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Well ill be trying nanolex first before i think about anything else.
> 
> Florian, Do you know of any cleaners which might effect the sealants durability? Already mentioned is hyperwash which fortunately i dont have access to. I have 3 wheel sealants on the go currently including bilberry, diablo wheel gel and espuma revolution. Currently testing all 3 to see which i prefer.


Actually we recommen to try as little cleaner as possible, a very mild dilution of no matter which one of them should do the trick... but please wait for at least a week before your first wash!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Michael172 said:


> Well ill be trying nanolex first before i think about anything else.
> 
> Florian, Do you know of any cleaners which might effect the sealants durability? Already mentioned is hyperwash which fortunately i dont have access to. I have 3 wheel sealants on the go currently including bilberry, diablo wheel gel and espuma revolution. Currently testing all 3 to see which i prefer.


Revolution (10-1) is quite heavy duty, Bilberry 3-1 is also quite heavy duty, Diablo 3-1 is quite mild.

So if you really really need to clean the sealed wheels go with Diablo, Revolution and Bilberry will eat away at the sealant.

But if you cleaned them properly and sealed them, just a shampoo should do.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I might use a very mild mix of 901 then.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i would still experiment with a weak wheel cleaner still though if i was you, maybe 20:1 or even 50:1 or something, i use a very weak mix and it works very well on my sealed wheels


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I know you like your premium products - why not give Autobahn a try? It's all I'll use on my own car now, it's superb, but a tad pricey!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I know you like your premium products - why not give Autobahn a try? It's all I'll use on my own car now, it's superb, but a tad pricey!


Even on the backs? When I see it used in the studio it's often used on the face and somehting else on the backs. I'm sure I asked a while abck but don't think I saw an answer


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Absolutely, I guess it's a cost issue, but on my own wheels, I've done them all over. You hardly use any anyway


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I know you like your premium products - why not give Autobahn a try? It's all I'll use on my own car now, it's superb, but a tad pricey!


yeah i was considering it. But pricey as you say.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Absolutely, I guess it's a cost issue, but on my own wheels, I've done them all over. You hardly use any anyway


I nearly ordered some the other day but with insurance excess to cover and I'm gonna spend some cash sprucing my car up this week I decided against it. I'm happy enough with migliore anyway at the moment


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Do i need to let nanolex cure or not. Is there some specific point, you say polish off within minutes. Can you be little more specific.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Do i need to let nanolex cure or not. Is there some specific point, you say polish off within minutes. Can you be little more specific.


2-3 minutes before buffing is fine, then leave it for 1-2 hours, after that you can hit it with a splash of water and if it works it's all good! The sealant is fully cured after 24h but the treated surfaces shouldn't be washed for at least a week...

Cheers, Florian


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Cheers, ill go try a few pannels now.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well i finished applying my sample of Nano Pro to my rear wheels, as i was lowering the car further today, seemed pointless not to have a crack at it. 

Wheels were cleaned with Espuma Revolution (great stuff if you need a heavy duty cleaner for wheels) and then further stripped down with wonder wheels for some more severe grime. Tar removed with tardis and left a clean finish on my ****ty renault wheels.

Cleaned using the IPA mix, and then 5 mins later sealant was applied, left to cure for about 3-4 mins and then removed. Finish is great, leaves a very wet finish. Ultimate test however is durability! not touched them for about 2 hours yet, im going to go spray some water on them soon for the lulz.


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know if I've noticed Poorboy's Wheel Sealant actually repelling brake dust and grime any better than using a wax or sealant (or vs using nothing at all, for that matter), but the shine it gives the wheels is absollutely brilliant and because of that I apply 2 or 3 coats of the stuff every week-end.

Also, I don't believe that a wheel sealant will stand up to any wheel cleaner so wheel protection should be re-applied after using a wheel cleaner, or wheels should be washed with plain soap and water after initial application.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ I wouldn't ever say it's not possible. There are alot of things to take inbto consideration, mostly depending on the cleaner used. My 1000p is standing up very well to being regularly washed with Stardrops mixed 4-1. However if I used something mnore acidy based, then yes it would be stripped eventually. 

Spending £££££'s on products dosen't mean your a better detailer or get better results, look at the AE test where Mer Wheel wax came top. There are loads of products out there which are cheap and will do as good a job if not better, than the exspensive stuff.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Well i finished applying my sample of Nano Pro to my rear wheels, as i was lowering the car further today, seemed pointless not to have a crack at it.
> 
> Wheels were cleaned with Espuma Revolution (great stuff if you need a heavy duty cleaner for wheels) and then further stripped down with wonder wheels for some more severe grime. Tar removed with tardis and left a clean finish on my ****ty renault wheels.
> 
> Cleaned using the IPA mix, and then 5 mins later sealant was applied, left to cure for about 3-4 mins and then removed. Finish is great, leaves a very wet finish. Ultimate test however is durability! not touched them for about 2 hours yet, im going to go spray some water on them soon for the lulz.


And? How do you judge it so far? I know you're expectations are high so I'm really eager to see some pics


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> ^ I wouldn't ever say it's not possible. There are alot of things to take inbto consideration, mostly depending on the cleaner used. My 1000p is standing up very well to being regularly washed with Stardrops mixed 4-1. However if I used something mnore acidy based, then yes it would be stripped eventually.
> 
> Spending £££££'s on products dosen't mean your a better detailer or get better results, look at the AE test where Mer Wheel wax came top. There are loads of products out there which are cheap and will do as good a job if not better, than the exspensive stuff.


That's why I said that I don't believe, I wasn't saying it for a fact. :thumb:

But I can tell you that it's hard to evaluate the durability of a wheel sealant when many wheel cleaners leave behind corrosion inhibitors/gloss enhancers which leave the wheel bright and shiny, and provide some water-beading protection until the next wash.


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

Nanolex said:


> And? How do you judge it so far? I know you're expectations are high so I'm really eager to see some pics


When are your products going to be available to USA customers? I cannot seem to find a place to purchase the products. PM me if you have an answer, I may not check this thread again, thank you sir. :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Emile said:


> That's why I said that I don't believe, I wasn't saying it for a fact. :thumb:
> 
> But I can tell you that it's hard to evaluate the durability of a wheel sealant when many wheel cleaners leave behind corrosion inhibitors/gloss enhancers which leave the wheel bright and shiny, and provide some water-beading protection until the next wash.


All your wanting are your wheels to be cleaned so use a decent APC (not necessarily an exspensive one) and that negates the inhibitors etc. Simple, cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

planet polish for me great product


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> And? How do you judge it so far? I know you're expectations are high so I'm really eager to see some pics


Only done the rear wheels, fronts are still to be done when i get the time.

Well the application was pretty easy, only gripe was the fact i had to look where i had applied it as its difficult to see. No big deal mind, left for 3 mins or so and then removed. The level of gloss on my anthracite wheels is a huge improvement over a bare wheel lol, thery are now very shiney! I washed the car yesterday, although the rear wheels were done 2 days ago i was dying to wash the car. I successfully avoided getting snowfoam and BTBM on the rear wheels using bin bags lol. What minimal brake dust was on the wheels came off with just a quick blast with the pressurewasher - so far so good.

I did however get a vikan brush and EZ brush, and used clean water to aggitate the wheels to remove some more stubborn dust which wouldnt budge under the pressurewasher. Came up very clean again. Wheels bead well for nanolex.

I suppose the true test here is time, if this lasts 8 months or longer i will be tempted to pay the hefty price again.

As for the paintwork, 3 pannels were done about 2 weeks ago and not been washed since, im not overly keen on the finish of any sealant, let alone nanolex, and i will definately continue using wax as i have been doing. Beading was nothing special IMO, apparantly its not a product which is designed for beading like a fresh wax, however it does sheet quickly and its clear that the protection is there when washing. I would definately consider this for a mile munching car which did not see regular washing, again though, too early to make assumptions and durability is the ultimate test here.

Overall im pleased with it, but im reluctant to make opinions on it until i have seen it working for a long period of time. I will get some pics when i do the fronts, although I might be having my wheels refurbed in the next few weeks, if this is the case, ill use someone elses car.


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Migliore Wheel Sealant is proving to be extremely durable on my Subaru. I originally applied 2 layers but struggled a little to buff it off. After a little experimentation I discovered the best way to apply it is very thinly with a foam pad and then buff it with a microfibre cloth within 5 minutes. It leaves a lovely glossy finish and I haven't needed to use a wheel cleaner since I started using it.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Only done the rear wheels, fronts are still to be done when i get the time.
> 
> Well the application was pretty easy, only gripe was the fact i had to look where i had applied it as its difficult to see. No big deal mind, left for 3 mins or so and then removed. The level of gloss on my anthracite wheels is a huge improvement over a bare wheel lol, thery are now very shiney! I washed the car yesterday, although the rear wheels were done 2 days ago i was dying to wash the car. I successfully avoided getting snowfoam and BTBM on the rear wheels using bin bags lol. What minimal brake dust was on the wheels came off with just a quick blast with the pressurewasher - so far so good.
> 
> ...


How much did you need for the 2 rims? Yes I guess time will tell... but would you agree that it is definitely not necessary to use an aggressive wheel cleaner?


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Very little to tell the truth, ive used half the sample you sent me so far, but i was being very generous on one of the pannels and applied multiple coats. I think the amount you sent me would be enough to cover about 2 - 3 sets of wheels easily. I used maybe two drops on a makeup pad for a 5-6 inch patch. I did find that re-covering an area which already had sealant on it seemed to mop it back up, i did my best to avoid this.

I think after aggitating with a brush, using clean water, shows a wheel cleaner is definately un-necessary, but im yet to see the results of more stubborn grime. Im mainly concerned about the fronts now, as the brakes take a beating from my over enthusiastic driving syle at times and i find that yellow/orange brake dust bonds to the spokes easily especially is it doesnt get washed for 2 weeks, this is the main reason i want a durable sealant.


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

collinite 467 :thumb:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Angelwax wheel wax,4star autoexpress review
www.anchemchemicals.co.uk


----------

